# Lots of cladding - which nail gun/nails



## ben2 (9 Mar 2016)

Hi

I have around 500lm of cladding to install. Is 12 mm thick, going onto softwood joists.

Ideally I was looking to get a pneumatic nailer like Axminster:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ai ... ler-953415 

However I want to use stainless T nails 30 mm long or so, and Axminster don't sell them...

So are there any other combination I should be looking at or does anyone know where I can get 16g stainless T nails.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## Rorschach (10 Mar 2016)

What sort of cladding where will it be? Brad nails like this are not really very good for external cladding for instance, they don't really have the holding power.


----------



## defsdoor (10 Mar 2016)

You need a framing nailer.


----------



## Trigs (10 Mar 2016)

Stainless steel nails, if you can get a framing gun it's defiantly quicker


----------



## blackrodd (10 Mar 2016)

When this cladding is finished, will you need a frame nailer again?
If you're not a chippie type person, Possibly the finish or brad nailer would be more useful in the workshop, later.
I think frame nails start at 50mm.
Rodders


----------



## ben2 (10 Mar 2016)

Hi

Its internal cladding - I haven't decided on whether I will paint or varnish the surface, I want something that will not damage the surface of the wood too much, so less prep work.

It 12 mm cladding, going into a softwood frame - 50mm nails sound like overkill?

What frame nailer would you go for and where to get stainless nails?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Rorschach (10 Mar 2016)

Not structural then, just for aesthetics? If so then an 18g brad nailer is your best bet, very cheap (aldi have one for £20 next week), will take nails from 16mm up to 50mm usually (My lidl one does, and staples too) and they are very discrete.


----------



## Wuffles (10 Mar 2016)

You won't need stainless nails for internal work, everyone rightly assumed it was external as it normally is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrodd (10 Mar 2016)

ben2":jtcd6gpv said:


> Hi
> 
> Its internal cladding - I haven't decided on whether I will paint or varnish the surface, I want something that will not damage the surface of the wood too much, so less prep work.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert on nail guns, but I would first look at the axminster model you highlighted in you're OP.
I've bought stuff from them over the years and found them pretty reliable to help in anyway possible.
If its internal cladding, why would you need stainless nails for anyway?
Some here,- http://www.screwfix.com/c/screws-nails- ... /cat840034
galvanised is good for in or outside.
Rodders
And, advise-please-nail-guns-and-nails-t60127.html


----------



## ben2 (10 Mar 2016)

Hi 

Thanks for the replies.

I wanted stainless to avoid any issues with rusting and paint. The internal cladding is going in a (very) well summerhouse which will only be heated when in use. I am worried about condensation causing rust over time.

The original nail gun recommendation was from Axy and I would have bought immediately if they offered stainless or galvanised nails to suit, but they don't. I hadn't realised about SS nails pushing out over the years - thanks for the links Rodders.

I think I'll buy the Axy nail gun and whizz down to Screwfix and open a couple of boxes to see which nails fit.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## blackrodd (10 Mar 2016)

It's probably best to check which nails are recommended by which ever gun maker that you choose, 
Rodders


----------



## GrahamF (11 Mar 2016)

I have an 18g Silverline, they have a selection of nail lengths - https://www.tool-net.co.uk/p-406456/sil ... GwodGeUOAQ

Does what it says on the box.


----------



## DiscoStu (11 Mar 2016)

I assume you already have a compressor? If not it might be cheaper to go for a battery option. I've got the Ryobi 18g one and it's really good. I used it for loads of cladding work over the summer and it didn't miss a beat. I paid around £100 for it but I've seen them for significantly more. I already had batteries though so that wasn't a cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shultzy (12 Mar 2016)

If you are worried about the nail heads, why don't you use the "secret" nail technique through the tongue.


----------



## Phil [email protected] (13 Mar 2016)

For me Senco are the kings of the nail gun range. They have every kind of nail gun there is ranging from DIY models to industrial standard models for all day every day use. They do stainless and galv nails in all manner of sizes and are very competitively priced. The axminster one you are looking at would fall into their semi pro range which is Senco S200BN SEMIPRO Air Nailer 18 Gauge.
For my money Senco is more value for money and is about the same price bracket as the other one.


----------



## clk230 (13 Mar 2016)

Phil [email protected]":31ye1ctx said:


> For me Senco are the kings of the nail gun range. They have every kind of nail gun there is ranging from DIY models to industrial standard models for all day every day use. They do stainless and galv nails in all manner of sizes and are very competitively priced. The axminster one you are looking at would fall into their semi pro range which is Senco S200BN SEMIPRO Air Nailer 18 Gauge.
> For my money Senco is more value for money and is about the same price bracket as the other one.



Little bit biased if you sell said item though :wink:


----------



## Phil [email protected] (14 Mar 2016)

clk230":299cizjq said:


> Phil [email protected]":299cizjq said:
> 
> 
> > For me Senco are the kings of the nail gun range. They have every kind of nail gun there is ranging from DIY models to industrial standard models for all day every day use. They do stainless and galv nails in all manner of sizes and are very competitively priced. The axminster one you are looking at would fall into their semi pro range which is Senco S200BN SEMIPRO Air Nailer 18 Gauge.
> ...


 lol! I know what your saying but I was a site joiner/carpenter for 10 years before I'm doing what I do now and it was me that got them on board. Trust me they are the best at what they do because they concentrate on just the nail guns and screw guns they get really good at it, instead of doing a bit of everything.


----------



## nick winfield (14 Mar 2016)

tim co do stainless steel 38mm 16 gauge that fit paslode nailer for £23.50 50mm nails are a bit more not sure of the price hope this helps


----------

